# I bugged out today.



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

No, not because the market dropped 250pts.

This is a drill. Today I got into my completely empty car loaded up 100lbs of food my bugout bag, a trunk of supplies, two riffles two handguns, two cans of ammo, two duffel bags of clothes, 35 gallons of fuel, and bugged out from my home. I am doing a test drive of route C, A being the shortest, and B being slightly longer to avoid driving through the city. C is the most rural, and last longest.

So far here is how I did: it took about 1 hour for me alone to gather the gear and pack my truck. This is pretty good considering that I usually keep at least part of the supplies in the truck. The packing job was hasty and I figure I could have at least doubled my supplies if I had taken more time or utilized roof storage. That's good because my SUV is a people transport and the hasty pack job utilized all the seats. I got out with about 2-5% of the food I had at home, 25% of my fuel, and about 5% of my guns and ammo. Not that I was trying for it all. In a real situation I would pack a pickup truck with most of the supplies and a second SUV with people and supplies. I figure I could get most of my supplies out this way. Regardless, I also have supplies prepositioned at my BOL. The only thing I "forgot" was water, because I didn't have space or the desire to lug it for this drill.

It took me about 2 hours during rush hour to get from my home to a safehouse, abour 1/5th of the way to my BOL. Thats not great considering it takes four hours on route A to get all the way to my BOL,BUT, this is the long route and its purpose is safety not time. I am in what I consider a safe zone if the SHTF, and this area is safe for about an hours drive in all directions, also from here I can avoid any sizeable town.

On all my routes I have planned a main route utilizing the larger roads such as interstates as a preferred option but also smaller roads as alternate routes. However my thought is that a two lane road will be much more difficult and dangerous than a six lane highway. Route C uses the most back roads and today coming around a corner at about 50mph I hit a road block (construction) which reminded me of how easy it would be for highwaymen to ambush you on a small road with lots of curves. I don't think you could drive most small roads any faster than 40mph with any safety from bandits. Of course the interstates are more obvious targets and are more likely to have military/police road blocks, but aside from directly around the city where I expect them to be blocked by traffic I expect them to be open. It seems to me that it would be safe on a wide largely straight road, which is more likely to be patrolled and kept open by the government (if there is one), to drive 50 maybe even 60mph to get to my BOL asap.

Currently I am at a safe house along this route, and soon I will be out of network range as I get further out in the sticks, but I will check in when I get back in range. 

Until then I would appreciate any thoughts or suggestions about bugging out or my drill (how to make it more realistic).

BTW I plan to hike the last 20miles to simulate a loss of my vehicles.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kudos to you for conducting such a real world drill. There is no better way to test your plan and determine its strengths and weaknesses. This is something I really need to do myself, even though I only plan on bugging out as a last resort. I look forward to hearing about your 20 mile hike!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Some one can be free to correct me on this, but the 2 hours to the safe house will be more like 6-8 hours when everyone else is jamming the roads to get out. If that becomes true then more fuel will be required.

I'm glad my plan is to Bug-in.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Kudos to you for conducting such a real world drill. There is no better way to test your plan and determine its strengths and weaknesses. This is something I really need to do myself, even though I only plan on bugging out as a last resort. I look forward to hearing about your 20 mile hike!


couldnt agree more, Great Job! very few people actually test their bug out plans... I haven't! but I do keep mental lists of priority and try to stage the important things in areas that are easily accessible.

Cant wait to read the updates! and again, great job!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Tweto said:


> Some one can be free to correct me on this, but the 2 hours to the safe house will be more like 6-8 hours when everyone else is jamming the roads to get out. If that becomes true then more fuel will be required.
> 
> I'm glad my plan is to Bug-in.


My PRIMARY plan is to bug in, but I have no idea what events may transpire and alter my plans radically. I'm good with any storms and even disruptions of basic services that we've seen in my area... on the other hand, if the concrete containment domes on SONGS turn into mush... I may have to make other plans, and put them into action really quick! And like Padre is testing, it drastically reduces the amount of preps I'm bringing with, and taken one step further, once I've gotten as far as possible in my rig, and I'm on foot, then it's just crazy talk after that...

Padre is definitely on the right track!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Dakine said:


> My PRIMARY plan is to bug in, but I have no idea what events may transpire and alter my plans radically. I'm good with any storms and even disruptions of basic services that we've seen in my area... on the other hand, if the concrete containment domes on SONGS turn into mush... I may have to make other plans, and put them into action really quick! And like Padre is testing, it drastically reduces the amount of preps I'm bringing with, and taken one step further, once I've gotten as far as possible in my rig, and I'm on foot, then it's just crazy talk after that...
> 
> Padre is definitely on the right track!


I have also been readjusting my position on having a BOL. I do have a very secure location 30 miles west of me, but have no plans as far a stocking. I'm also looking for a self contained RV which will also fit inside of my BOL and hidden inside a hardened metal building and since radios and cell phones don't working inside it my even be slightly EMP proof.

Sorry we should be talking about Padres bug-out.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Good stuff Padre! Practice makes perfect. Post some lessons learned for us


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Tweto said:


> Some one can be free to correct me on this, but the 2 hours to the safe house will be more like 6-8 hours when everyone else is jamming the roads to get out. If that becomes true then more fuel will be required.
> 
> I'm glad my plan is to Bug-in.


I've got to live where I live, and although short term bug ins might be viable any long term situation would make my home not a viable option. Plus my BOL is about as good as it gets for bugging out aside from not being a hardened missal silo.

This route that I am on is my answer to jammed highways. This route kept me a good distance away from the city on an outer beltway highway. It has lots of options for detours too! So if this route was jammed I may be walking. As I said, this is only a portion of the Gas I have stored at home, but even so the gas I have should get the vehicle I am in 900+ miles and I only have 400 to go.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Padre said:


> I've got to live where I live, and although short term bug ins might be viable any long term situation would make my home not a viable option. Plus my BOL is about as good as it gets for bugging out aside from not being a hardened missal silo.
> 
> This route that I am on is my answer to jammed highways. This route kept me a good distance away from the city on an outer beltway highway. It has lots of options for detours too! So if this route was jammed I may be walking. As I said, this is only a portion of the Gas I have stored at home, but even so the gas I have should get the vehicle I am in 900+ miles and I only have 400 to go.


With you living in the Boston area, the most important thing to know is when to BO. The plan has to give you a jump on the main panic. If I lived there, and couldn't get out before the crowd, I would stay put till the streets were less crowded, The hour it took you to load the truck is way to long, An hour could make a several hour deference in getting to the safe house. Since it's a truck, maybe buying a strong lockable cover and then just storing all your BO supplies on the e truck would be best.

When I was a contributing part of society, I traveled to all the major metro areas and I have never forgotten the traffic in Boston, in my opinion the worst in the US.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome that you're doing this, Padre! :congrat:

We have 3 routes to our BOL mapped out, but haven't actually taken the most circuitous one (that avoids interstates & cities) because it will take twice as long & I can't bring myself to spend the 100 bucks it would take in gas to test it. (I know, I know....)

Your take on interstates vs back roads is interesting. Our plan always assumed there would be more roadblocks, congestions, civil unrest, etc on the main roads, but who really knows....? :dunno:

Please keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, can't wait to hear back from you. Interesting. :beercheer:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is one thing I see missing. Remember how they used to stop wagons, stagecoaches etc? They fell a tree across the road. Well weather can do this too and you need to be able to remove it. Chainsaw with a tank of gas and a cable or chain to drag the tree out of the way. You could cut it up into manageable pieces but that takes longer and makes more noise. This is after you make sure that there is no ambush. Take a look at the stump of the tree and you will know right away. If it has been cut then grab your gun. If it is cracked, splintered or uprooted, grab the chainsaw.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

cnsper said:


> Here is one thing I see missing. Remember how they used to stop wagons, stagecoaches etc? They fell a tree across the road. Well weather can do this too and you need to be able to remove it. Chainsaw with a tank of gas and a cable or chain to drag the tree out of the way. You could cut it up into manageable pieces but that takes longer and makes more noise. This is after you make sure that there is no ambush. Take a look at the stump of the tree and you will know right away. If it has been cut then grab your gun. If it is cracked, splintered or uprooted, grab the chainsaw... *AND YOUR GUN*!


fixed it for you...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Anybody else have a ready-to-go, fully stocked BOV or trailer? I have my GOOD preps on wrapped pallets ready to be hoisted up the ramp of an older 18' U-haul. I also have a 5x10 trailer loaded, basically I pull food (canned goods) out of the back, and load new stuff in the front to rotate stores.

bugging out is still plan B tho, so I'm not sure how much time I'm really saving... :dunno:

I'd much rather bug IN, if possible


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Tweto said:


> With you living in the Boston area, the most important thing to know is when to BO. The plan has to give you a jump on the main panic. If I lived there, and couldn't get out before the crowd, I would stay put till the streets were less crowded, The hour it took you to load the truck is way to long, An hour could make a several hour deference in getting to the safe house. Since it's a truck, maybe buying a strong lockable cover and then just storing all your BO supplies on the e truck would be best.
> 
> When I was a contributing part of society, I traveled to all the major metro areas and I have never forgotten the traffic in Boston, in my opinion the worst in the US.


First of all no way, I have live in over a dozen cities and NYC was the worst, a death trap!

I couldn't agree more with your thoughts, I looking for a trailer, when I get my finances back under control, 5k in prepping this year already. Also judging the timing of a bug out is one of the reasons I make these little trips, during rush hour, to see if I can avoid normal traffic. If I get enough of a head start on the rush I am going to try route A, a little less B, and finally a little less C, option D is the bug in for a couple weeks (and also do some SHTF shopping as I wrote about in another controversial post).


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Dakine said:


> Cant wait to read the updates! and again, great job!


Just barely getting a data connection but here is one last update: camouflage your supplies! If the sheeple don't know it has hit the fan they might get nervous and do something crazy like call the FedBredIncompetents on you. Point in fact--I drove up to a fast food place for java and the kid at the window took my breath away and scared the --it out of me: "hey man thats a lot of gas you've got there if we were in another country I'd be worried you were gonna go all t*[email protected] on me.". All I could think of was aunty's see something say something campaign. Lol. I am still waiting for the black choppers.



cnsper said:


> Here is one thing I see missing. Remember how they used to stop wagons, stagecoaches etc? They fell a tree across the road. Well weather can do this too and you need to be able to remove it. Chainsaw with a tank of gas and a cable or chain to drag the tree out of the way. You could cut it up into manageable pieces but that takes longer and makes more noise. This is after you make sure that there is no ambush. Take a look at the stump of the tree and you will know right away. If it has been cut then grab your gun. If it is cracked, splintered or uprooted, grab the chainsaw.


Ergo "trunk of supplies" including saw, tow ropes etc. Didn't bring a chain saw cause I didn't want it to get banged up.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Padre said:


> Ergo "trunk of supplies" including saw, tow ropes etc. Didn't bring a chain saw cause I didn't want it to get banged up.


It's noisy, and you might run out of fuel for it...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Padre said:


> First of all no way, I have live in over a dozen cities and NYC was the worst, a death trap!
> 
> I couldn't agree more with your thoughts, I looking for a trailer, when I get my finances back under control, 5k in prepping this year already. Also judging the timing of a bug out is one of the reasons I make these little trips, during rush hour, to see if I can avoid normal traffic. If I get enough of a head start on the rush I am going to try route A, a little less B, and finally a little less C, option D is the bug in for a couple weeks (and also do some SHTF shopping as I wrote about in another controversial post).


Driven in NYC traffic, must of been there on a good day.

Had to go from Manchester to the Logan airport to get a flight and it took 8 hours. My boss asked me if I had any trouble finding my way around and said no because I had 20 mins to read each intestate signs. All on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Tweto said:


> Driven in NYC traffic, must of been there on a good day.


Were you driving into Manhattan? Its the easiest part of the city to get in and out of, its the boroughs that get difficult, or maybe like you I just hit it the wrong time of day. When I worked in DC I regularly commuted up to Manchester--1 hr, never had a problem.

Anyway couple observations on my BO:

It took about a full tank to get up here, just a little more than the faster routes, the distance was just slightly longer but there were more small roads so it took more time. That means my emergency stash can fuel about two to three trips or trucks--and since I try to keep my trucks topped off it should guarantee I have the fuel to get here even if there is no gas for sale or lots of long traffic jams.

Also I noted that most of the roads, highways that is, have lot of space on the shoulder and between the opposing directions of traffic, probably for snow. So in most cases I could push cars out of the way or drive off road around obstacles.

The route offers lots of equipment and supply stores where I might be able to spend my emergency fund.

No matter which way I come I need to get up here before it snows because there is no way I would make it if the roads werw covered, that said I need to get me some chains.

The up side is that once up here no one is gonna bother me during the winter post Teowawki.

I said before route C offers a safe zone just 1 hr from my home, well another hour on this route and I was in the middle of nowhere.

Route C is the least walkable--although walking I would try to go cross country anyhow.

Lots of spots for ambush on the small roads so go slow.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

If the roads can be bad in the winter, I hope your truck is a 4 X 4? Yes I would have chains for all 4 wheels.

We can get allot of snow here, maybe 18" with 3-6 foot drifts (no wind breaks) and a 4 X 4 with limited slip rear differential is still not good enough.

All my plans have Murphy's law as a factor.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Tweto said:


> If the roads can be bad in the winter, I hope your truck is a 4 X 4? Yes I would have chains for all 4 wheels.
> 
> We can get allot of snow here, maybe 18" with 3-6 foot drifts (no wind breaks) and a 4 X 4 with limited slip rear differential is still not good enough.
> 
> All my plans have Murphy's law as a factor.


Definitely it is 4x4, in fact just got the 4wd serviced, wouldn't want to be without it in a pinch. Thinking of getting a set of studable snow tires.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

tire chains might be an ok plan but they don't increase your ground clearance so if you get hung up on a drift chains won't do much. they are sure helpful on ice though. these are interesting and might just be what the prepper orders


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> tire chains might be an ok plan but they don't increase your ground clearance so if you get hung up on a drift chains won't do much. they are sure helpful on ice though. these are interesting and might just be what the prepper orders Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A tire size or 2 bigger does wonders also. 
these may be the next thing on peoples BOV shopping list


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> A tire size or 2 bigger does wonders also.
> these may be the next thing on peoples BOV shopping list
> Video Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Padre said:


> Definitely it is 4x4, in fact just got the 4wd serviced, wouldn't want to be without it in a pinch. Thinking of getting a set of studable snow tires.


Check your local laws before doing that; the People's Republic of Maryland doesn't allow studded tires at all.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I went to a cross country "snow race" one time several years ago. They covered a field with artificial snow (and some real stuff) and all these guys showed up with hardcore trucks and jeeps, even some monster trucks to race through the snow. They had every kind and size of tire you would want even studded tires. The winner was driving a highly modified Model T with some ultra narrow rubber tires. He just drove through it like a hot knife through butter. It was very interesting to see the big trucks bog down, slide around and spin their tires while this T just drove right through.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I went to a cross country "snow race" one time several years ago. They covered a field with artificial snow (and some real stuff) and all these guys showed up with hardcore trucks and jeeps, even some monster trucks to race through the snow. They had every kind and size of tire you would want even studded tires. The winner was driving a highly modified Model T with some ultra narrow rubber tires. He just drove through it like a hot knife through butter. It was very interesting to see the big trucks bog down, slide around and spin their tires while this T just drove right through.


Yep..narrow tires be gooder! and them airless things just got no class... Might be wonderful but no class...

I got passed in town today by a Dodge 2500 cummings ( I have the 3500 Cummings) It was jacked up I swear 6 inches but everything under it was the same as mine so he gained nothing for all his lift. His tires were some kind of super grippers about a foot wide and made so much road noise I couldn't believe he had them. And of course he was running a after market exhaust system that was way too loud.. I saw nothing in the whole thing but a vast waste of money.

I may use the leveling lifts NK mentioned to me some months back just to bring the front end lever with the back... and I will remove the smog crap exhaust stuff and chip it but I'll find a way to keep it quieter then the one today...

Quiet is your friend...

OH and to the OP. Good on you!! and hiking that last 20 miles!! OFS!! I thought about hiking 20 miles but it made me tired so I thought about hiking to the frige for a beer..now to do it..

I admire your doing all that. And it only reenforces my BO plan. Walking out to the front porch, sit in rocker with rifle and ice chest with beer! But I really do admire your dedication!.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Check your local laws before doing that; the People's Republic of Maryland doesn't allow studded tires at all.


It's definitely illegal in the Good People's republic of Taxachusetts, but a) I wasn't intending to use them in MA, and b) if I was really bugging out I don't think I would really care about silly laws like that one.


----------

